# zinger winger dog boxes



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Can anyone give me an opinion on these? Is the price reasonably compared to other solid metal crates? They are something like $350. Could a dog hurt his toes on the low round holes for ventilation on the side?

I am very tempted to try one because one of my plastic crates is busted, and both have corrosion on the doors.


----------



## Reminton Steele (Nov 10, 2007)

Quote from new owner...

I just purchased a brand spanking new 2 hole zinger box for the back of my pickup.

check this out.....SSSWWWWEEEETTTT.....




Today I'm going to be at Christes for the MVRTC pinc trial, so pop in and take a look at it....

Later...Marc....
__________________

Home of:

B-Line's Top Gunner WCX

B-Line's Royal Flush

Little Zoie Comtois JH, WCI, "RIP"


----------



## franklauzon (May 31, 2006)

I had a chance to see them in person at the Toronto Sportsman SHow last year, and they looked awesome...

They're not insulated, so if that's a concern, they won't be suitable, but if you're looking to replace a vari-kennel or the likes, it is a deffinite option.


----------



## DDRetrievers (Jun 20, 2006)

I got 2 of them and so far I think they are great!! I love the modular design as they can grow with your needs. If you add another dog down the road you and just order up a new crate and add it to your existing set up. 

They are very well made and the silver powder coat finish really looks nice. There is a ton of ventilation so there are no worries during those hot summer months. For those of us that got to deal with the snow and cold I spoke to Rob and he is planning on offering Kennel jackets in the future for them.

They are very large and can easily accomodate the largest of labs with room to spare. Another bonus is that they are very light, one person can easily move a 2 dog system around without straining any muscles.

EDIT:

One thing I forgot to mention was that the insides of these are also powder coated so you do not have to worry about you dogs turning grey or black from the aluminum oxidization that ocurs in most dog crates. This is a huge bonus!!!!!!!!!

Here's a few pictures.....

The way they come to you......











Assembled.....





















Mounted in the truck.....


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting pictures. I've got to get me some of those.


----------

